# One of our brothers has gone home.



## NotaVegetarian (Nov 3, 2004)

My brother, best friend, and hunting partner Michael Sylvester “MikeySlyDog”, 48, died from a massive heart attack some time this morning.  The coroner said it had been building for the last 3 days.  He just got out of the hospital on Saturday, so I guess it probably started after getting home.  The coroner also said that he had experienced a heart attack some time during the past.  The hospital checked his heart last week, and we were told that it was OK.  The coroner said he had lots of blockage and high cholesterol.  We are meeting with McCullough Funeral Home tomorrow morning to make arrangements.  The funeral will probably be Saturday.

Michael leaves behind a wife, three sons, one daughter, ages 12, 15, 20, and 23.

I'm still in shock, but I realize that God has called him home.  Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 3, 2004)

I am truly sorry to hear of your brothers passing. You have my prayers for comfort and help in this time. God Bless and God Speed to your brother Mike.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 3, 2004)

NAV,
I'm so terribly sorry to hear this... May God grant your entire family and his wife and children the peace and comfort only He can give.    



			
				NotaVegetarian said:
			
		

> The hospital checked his heart last week, and we were told that it was OK.


    We never know when.  That's just too young.    
God welcome him home.    

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 3, 2004)

very sorry to hear about the passing of your brother...

will be praying for God to comfort you and his family.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 3, 2004)

*I ask*

that God will bless you and his family
and that he ease ya'lls pain
God Bless


----------



## broadhead (Nov 3, 2004)

*Much too young*

Notavegetarian,
My thoughts and prayers are coming your way.
Broadhead


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 4, 2004)

Very sorry to hear about your (our) loss.....


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 4, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss.  I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 4, 2004)

*Prayers are Sent*

I'm sorry to hear about your brother. I will pray for you and his family. Hang in there and let us know if we can help.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 4, 2004)

We're thinking about you & your family.  Y'all are in our prayers.


----------



## ramblinrack (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm terribly sorry to read of this loss to you this morning. i'll pray that the good lord will send comfort to you and your family. god bless....


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 4, 2004)

*I Am So Sorry to Hear This News...*

My prayers are joined with the others for you and your family in this difficult time.  Know the Woody's group is with you in our grief, and please share our condolences with the rest of your family.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 4, 2004)

Notaveg - You and your family are in my prayers   I'm so sorry you have had to suffer such a huge loss!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 4, 2004)

Very sorry to hear about your loss.  You have my prayers.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 4, 2004)

I am saddend by the lost of your Brother. You and your family and his family, are in my prayers. May God Bless and comfort you all.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 4, 2004)

We are all oh so sorry to hear about Mikey!   

We are with you, Brother.


----------



## shotgun (Nov 4, 2004)

*lost of a brother*

I was sadden to hear your news this morning. Rest assured that we all offer our condolences at this time of grief.


----------



## Steven Farr (Nov 4, 2004)

I am truly sorry for the loss my friend.  Please know that we are here for you and your family.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 4, 2004)

Mike,

You have my number and know where I live, don't be a stranger.  I'm praying for the family, especially the children, they are going to need God's support more than ever.


----------



## Hunterrs (Nov 4, 2004)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Al33 (Nov 4, 2004)

Along with the rest, my condolences and prayers for all affected by this sudden and tragic loss. God bless. He will be missed here at the campfire.

Al


----------



## HayBurner (Nov 4, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. My brother is also my best friend and I can't image the pain that you are feeling this morning. I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## LOBO (Nov 4, 2004)

My Brother Garider And I Do Everything Together Also....my Life Would Change If Something Should Happen ...but You Brother Would Want You To Keep On Going With His Spirit
By You Day & Night..prayers To You And Family


----------



## cpaboy (Nov 4, 2004)

Praying for your family!


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Nov 4, 2004)

You folks are great.  I know he loved spending time rambling through the threads and when we wrote in on one he rambled as well.  He is the other hunting club now scouting for a place to hang a stand.  God guided him through his unselfish life, and I know he is guiding him now.  Bless you all…….


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 4, 2004)

I am also sorry to read about your loss.  I am with others in that I cannot imagine life without my brother (SouthernClay).  Your positive attitude is an outstanding example to others and your brothers family surely takes great pride and relief in your example.  God bless.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 4, 2004)

My heartfelt sincerest condolensces!  I have one brother who is a year my junior and I'd also hate to lose him.   He's been a big part of my life for just over 40 years.    He and I are going to get to hunt this next week for the first time in a long time so I'm looking forward to it!

Again, my prayers are with you and your family.

Bandy


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 4, 2004)

*so sorry to hear of your loss*

Parents you expect to lose but siblings and children are tough.Make sure you're getting your check-ups too.He will be sorely missed here,and greatly welcomed there.donnie


----------



## garider01 (Nov 4, 2004)

My brother (LOBO) is my hunting buddy and best friend and it would be unthinkable to lose him.I  pray that you and your family find peace of mind  knowing that  he is in a better place .One day we will all meet up with our  loved ones who have passed on and rejoice . Keep the faith


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 4, 2004)

I'am so very sorry to hear of your loss. My hart goes out to you and and all the family. May God be with you all and comfort you during this time of sorrow. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## TOW (Nov 4, 2004)

Sorry about your loss.


Time will ease the pain, but nothing will ever erase the great memories...


Prayers for you and the family...


----------



## meriwether john (Nov 4, 2004)

So very sorry to here about your loss. Our family joins the rest in praying for ya'll. MAY GOD GIVE GRACE IN THIS TIME!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Nov 4, 2004)

What an awful shock for all of you, my thoughts and prayers with you, your family and his.  Lighting a candle for you all tonight~

Love and blessings,
Kerri


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your loss. God bless.


----------



## HT2 (Nov 5, 2004)

*NotaV.....*

This hits way to close to home.......

My thoughts and prayers are with the entire family and friends of Mike....

This is exactly the way my Dad passed away......

God Bless ya'll.....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 7, 2004)

Nota,

Have been away and just heard this yesterday at camp.

We will all miss Mikeysly and will keep your family in our prayers.

Jim


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 7, 2004)

Sorry for your loss you will be in my thoughts  eddy


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Nov 19, 2004)

I want to pass a thank you to all from Mikey’s wife and children.  

I printed all the posts, and their youngest son Mathew read them to his mother.  She sends her appreciation for all of your prayers and support.  Thank you all, and may god bless each of you.


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 20, 2004)

NotAVeg
Prayers are with you & your family. I know how hard it is I lost my younger brother also 48 suddenly after an ATV accident...... 

Dave


----------



## Carp (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss. GOD bless you and your family.


----------

